# Price check on Traynor Bass Master Mark II...



## StevieMac (Mar 4, 2006)

Howdy folks. I'm hoping to get some input on the approximate value of a '72 Traynor Bass Master Mark II head (YBA-1A) and circa '70 2x15 cab (YT-15). Both appear to be completely original and in excellent functional & cosmetic condition (I've checked them out). 

The reason for this request is that my non-musician friend recently inherited the head & cab but has absolutely no use for it and simply wants to sell at a "fair" price. I told him I'd ask here first, check around, and possibly even broker a deal if there's interest. So...any ideas on a reasonable asking price? I'm also quite certain it'd require pickup in Kingston...likely no shipping. Anyway, I'm hoping some members can help him out.


----------



## StevieMac (Mar 4, 2006)

Last two on fleabay (head only) apparently went for $350-$400 US but I don't know how much stock to place in just one indicator. Only other 2 I've seen were on kijiji and were head & cabs for $750 & $895 respectively. Seems awfully high to me! Any other thoughts?

Steve


----------



## soldierscry (Jan 20, 2008)

I say a bassmaster head at L&M for 450 a few months back. Last time I bought one I paid 200 for the head and 2x15 cab, I've kicked myself for selling it.


----------



## StevieMac (Mar 4, 2006)

soldierscry said:


> I say a bassmaster head at L&M for 450 a few months back. Last time I bought one I paid 200 for the head and 2x15 cab, I've kicked myself for selling it.


That L&M price doesn't seem _un_reasonable. Out of curiousity...how long ago was it that you purchased a head & cab for $200?


----------



## sesroh (Sep 5, 2006)

my friend recently (last year-ish) got a 69 YBA-1 and matching 410 for $600. I'm thinking 400-500 for the head only and a couple hundred for the cabinet if it's in good shape.


----------



## StevieMac (Mar 4, 2006)

sesroh said:


> my friend recently (last year-ish) got a 69 YBA-1 and matching 410 for $600. I'm thinking 400-500 for the head only and a couple hundred for the cabinet if it's in good shape.


There are differences between the YBA-1 and 1A that might affect pricing....sort of Bassman vs Plexi based circuits from what I understand. The head I'm referring to looks just like this:











Thanks for the input though...very helpful. In any case, I reckon he'll prefer to sell head & cab together since, as I said, he has no use for either and to simplify unloading the gear. I'll see if there's any more thinking on this matter. Maybe someone here can grab it at a decent price.


----------



## Rabbit (Oct 9, 2007)

Hi! the only difference between the YBA-1 and the YBA-1A is power and a cooling fan.Standard Bassmaster was about 45 watts and the Mark 2 (YBA-1A) was 90 watts RMS. Dont expect it to be twice as loud though, just a little more headroom.The fact that it has a cooling fan is a big plus... my 68 YBA-1A still has its original Mullard built Philips 6CA7 tubes ,thanks in no small part to proper cooling.The YT-15 cabinet was well built and good sounding for Bass and guitar.Lots of people say the original Marsland speakers are crap but I always thought they had a pretty nice sound.Anyways since I,ve been collecting vintage Traynors the price for them has started to shoot through the roof so tell your friend not to shoot too low on his price.( the " its only a Traynor" line dosn't work very often anymore for me) If the stuff is in good ,clean working state then $ 1000.00 ( $ 700.00 Head - $ 300.00 Cabinet would be in my eyes pretty close to what they asking and getting for similar rigs in Ontario these days . Hope this helps a bit Rabbit


----------



## soldierscry (Jan 20, 2008)

StevieMac said:


> That L&M price doesn't seem _un_reasonable. Out of curiousity...how long ago was it that you purchased a head & cab for $200?


It wasn't that long ago 2001 or 2002.


----------



## StevieMac (Mar 4, 2006)

soldierscry said:


> It wasn't that long ago 2001 or 2002.


Based on the other responses, it sounds like things have changed considerably since then. It was 7 or 8 years ago after all and I don't recall seeing _any_ of these Traynor heads for $200 recently. At the same time, $1000 seems _really_ high to me.

I'm inclined to suggest he offer up the pair (initially to forum members only) for $500 OBO. Not sure what he'll do so keep an eye out in the For Sale section in case he asks me to list it.


----------



## soldierscry (Jan 20, 2008)

i'd be very interested, but thinks shipping would cost alot


----------



## StevieMac (Mar 4, 2006)

soldierscry said:


> i'd be very interested, but thinks shipping would cost alot


Honestly, I don't think it'd make much sense to ship the cab..it's _heavy_. I suspect he'll insist on keeping it local or limiting it to "pickup only" in any event.


----------



## sesroh (Sep 5, 2006)

1000 is too high indeed....


----------

